# newest



## hibiscusmile (Apr 19, 2007)

I just wanted to know is there a feature to see newest posts first, instead of going all the way to the bottttttommmmm of the page and changing it there everytime? Boy are my fingers getting lazy or what!


----------



## Ian (Apr 19, 2007)

The new posts are shown with different coloured icons.


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2007)

This must be something to do with your settings. For me the new posts or posts with a new reply are always at the top.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 19, 2007)

I've checked everything in my profile, could u mean internet general settings?


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2007)

> I've checked everything in my profile, could u mean internet general settings?


I made a change in your profile. How is it now?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Rick, but there is no difference.


----------

